# Preaching Help; Critique My Sermon



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

As a young preacher I look for all the help I can get in my preaching. I am good at delivery and such but my sermon content and structure needs a good bit of work. If you could please look over the sermon I have posted on my blog and feel free to be as honest as possible in your critique.

Thanks,

Benjamin P. Glaser

Sermon For July 13, 2007; Parable of the Sower « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Ivan (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I have to head out to work in a few minutes. I did read the first couple of paragraphs and I noticed you used the word "would" a great deal.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 12, 2008)

Structure-wise, it is well balanced on the amount of material on each of your points. The intro could be more explicit in stating the overall theme the text is driving home.

Sylistic point, I think calling Paul a "killjoy" could be misunderstood. Though I know you intend to be ironic, it should be followed by a repudiation of that label, that in truth, preaching/Word is the ONLY SOURCE OF JOY that can be found in this world. It isn't in the whizbang methodologies of today, as that supposed joy is fleeting. As the disciples said to Jesus, "where can we go, Lord, you have the words of life"!

Also, generally speaking, the gospel message itself and Christ's cross could be more expanded upon.

On the conclusion, I think the rhetorical questions are fine. But I'm not sure I'd want to end the sermon with those questions hanging. You may consider answering them forcefully with some indicatives, calling the congregation to prepare their hearts, calling on all to trust in the Word and the Christ of the Word, their efficacy, to repent for being shallow, stony, to find true joy in the deep rooted soil that Christ has provided.........etc...............

Just some observations. Overall, good job.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Mark


----------



## mvdm (Jul 12, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Thanks Mark



You're welcome.

Ah,....... but now critiquing my own critique........... I note that I should have said "imperatives" rather than "indicatives" in the last major paragraph. Sorry about that.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

no problem. I used imperatives anyway per your critique (blaming my WV education for misunderstanding English modes of speech)...


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 12, 2008)

It might be helpful to develop this aspect of the parable a little bit more


> yet he has no firm root in himself, but is only temporary and when affliction or persecution arises because of the word immediately he falls away.”


 "Having no root in himself" It is required that all have root in themselves. Your parents root, or your pastor's root is good as an example, but you must have root in yourself, young or old.
What does it mean to have "root in yourself"
What might that look like in a young person?
" '' " '' ' in an older person?
How does that root manifest fruit/publically and privately?
Good works, prayer life, bible study,joy in the heart, mortifying sin?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice introduction.

Will you have an audio file available?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Nice introduction.
> 
> Will you have an audio file available?



Yes. Thanks for reminding me. I bought a microphone for my MP3 player to help the quality. I'll hopefully have it up on my blog tomorrow for those who would like to hear it.

Thanks again all.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 13, 2008)

If you have a recording I'll gladly listen. I always try to listen to a couple of different sermons each week. I don't think there is full value in critiquing a 'script' - because unless you read it word for word, the sermon will be a little different. We also don't get to hear your emphasis or tone, which all matters. So if you have an MP3 please let us know!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> If you have a recording I'll gladly listen. I always try to listen to a couple of different sermons each week. I don't think there is full value in critiquing a 'script' - because unless you read it word for word, the sermon will be a little different. We also don't get to hear your emphasis or tone, which all matters. So if you have an MP3 please let us know!



Thanks I'll have it up on my blog in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

BenSermon080713.WAV - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

Let me know how it sounds.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Josh.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 13, 2008)

Listened to it. Very beautifully done.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 13, 2008)

Have downloaded and will listen tomorrow. Make that today. Ugh, time for bed!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

Just downloaded it as well. Will listen tomorrow on my drive to and from Christiansburg.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

By the way I noticed that my Pastor's sermon from a while ago was taped on the same tape and begins right after mine. So though the file is 36 minutes long my sermon is 24 minutes. 

Just an FYI


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2008)

My only critique is that you ought to convert it to mp3 the next time. 

You have a very comfortable and understandable delivery. You provided excellent illustrations and made excellent application of the passage.

Interestingly, I was making some of the application you made when I taught on Acts 10 yesterday (Acts 10 | Central Baptist Church, Okinawa, Japan). I was pointing out how Cornelius was so expectant of the News he was about to receive.

Thanks for sharing the message.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 13, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> My only critique is that you ought to convert it to mp3 the next time.
> 
> You have a very comfortable and understandable delivery. You provided excellent illustrations and made excellent application of the passage.
> 
> ...



Your Welcome and Thanks!!!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 14, 2008)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2008)

10-4


----------



## mvdm (Jul 14, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> My only critique is that you ought to convert it to mp3 the next time.
> 
> You have a very comfortable and understandable delivery. You provided excellent illustrations and made excellent application of the passage.
> 
> ...



It's off topic, but Rich, could you quickly advise why you prefer the Mp3 over the format Ben uses?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2008)

mvdm said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > My only critique is that you ought to convert it to mp3 the next time.
> ...



As an aside the only reason I use that format is because of the website I upload it to uses it. It is originally an MP3.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2008)

Should have posted this the other day while it was fresh in my mind, sorry for the delay.

Very nice delivery. You seem very comfortable. Your illustrations were appropriate to the text and I thought you made good application. I also thought that your point/illustration about what people do during the preaching of the Word was very bold. I believe you've demonstrated one of the chief marks of a good preacher, fear of God rather than fear of man.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Should have posted this the other day while it was fresh in my mind, sorry for the delay.
> 
> Very nice delivery. You seem very comfortable. Your illustrations were appropriate to the text and I thought you made good application. I also thought that your point/illustration about what people do during the preaching of the Word was very bold. I believe you've demonstrated one of the chief marks of a good preacher, fear of God rather than fear of man.



Thanks Southern.


----------

